# Doug Nash 6 Speed?



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I was talking to a guy last night that recommended replacing the tremec with a Doug Nash 6 speed... He said they cost about 3K but he'd do it before he puts forced induction on the car... Thoughts? I've never heard of them.

EDIT: Doug Nash was bought out by Richmond Gear


----------

